# Podcast



## Mattuk

If anyone is interested you can hear me ramble on about things over here at

www.upnorthjournal.com Podcast episode 197.


----------



## On a call

I enjoyed listening to your interview. You were well spoken, with intelligence and knowledge. I learned a few things in regards how England has things set up.

Your statement regarding selective shooting of the smaller deer sits well with my knowledge. When you allow the larger buck to breed his stronger genes are passed on. In some ways Michigan, Pa and other states which protect bucks untill they carry a large rack..they are sellectivly removing the larger bucks and leaving the smaller. Which is promoting gene pool of smaller bucks. ( not too smart )

Oh BTW ....you have an accent. Just joking, is it us ?.


----------



## youngdon

+1 on Oac's comments Matt. Very well done.


----------



## Mattuk

Thanks to both of you.
I was a little nervous as I'm not use to that sort of thing! What do you mean OAC about my accent?


----------



## On a call

Yeah..you have an accent







. Thats ok, it is better than the slang some of our kids use around here. Your pheasant hunt sounds awsome !

You did not sound nervous to me. In fact you sounded very grounded and as if you enjoyed it.


----------



## Mattuk

Biggest days pheasant shooting I've been on was 1000 pheasant, 1000 partridge and 1000 duck! It took some time hanging them up!


----------



## On a call

OH MY !

I had no idea you had those numbers....you are a well kept secret. You should become a stalker !


----------



## Mattuk

I was a gamekeeper. As you heard on the show I went to college on a ND on deer, game, wildlife and fishery management. On the estate I work on we released around 25,000 pheasant, 25,000 partridge and 8,000 duck.


----------



## On a call

Ah ok, I was thinking that your birds were wild. That is why I was shocked.

If you ever would like to shoot wild grown pheasants let me know. South Dakota and Iowa have some very nice numbers of birds.


----------



## Mattuk

We have wild bird shoots here but most pheasants and partridge are hand reared. The Red Grouse is totally wild.
Go to youtube and put in driven pheasant shooting and you'll see what its like.


----------



## On a call

Just viewed a couple pheasant drives....Pass shooting for me is one of the most difficult shots. However it is one of the most rewarding. This type of hunting takes a number of people to be successful, drivers, beaters, loaders, retreivers,and cleaners. It would be a plesure to experience this type of hunt one day. I found on youtube a site called Premier Pheasant drives that take place here in the US in Montana.

I was raised shooting pheasant by either jumping them by walking without a dog, chasing them down behind a hound most often a beagle ( one time I had over a 100 jumping around me in Iowa, I needed a loader that time) , using a flushing dog like a springer, or behind a pointer like a German shorthair.


----------



## youngdon

I was raised shooting pheasant the same as Oac, not surprising though as we were almost neighbors.

I couldn't imagine even seeing that many birds in a day. How big is the estate you are on Matt?


----------



## Mattuk

Walked up or rough shooting is fun, it can produce some good mixed bags pheasant, partridge, woodcock, rabbit, pigeon, snipe, duck, squirrel maybe fox or 2! The biggest driven day I've shot on was a 400+ bird day which was a good day!


----------



## On a call

Do you mean 400 birds with a group of hunters or you personally either way I am amazed.

YD knows what it used to be like around NW Ohio. Pheasants, quail ( mmm),squirrells, rabbits, some duck, and I had seen fox as a youngster but never got one.

Now...there are deer, yotes, a few squirrells, some rabbits if the right location, and once in awhile a pheasant.

Last weekend I was beating the bush a half acer of cattails and reeds trying to jump rabbits for my son. A nice rooster ( pheasant ) ran beside him and jumped up. He said...dad I thought about shooting it...but was not sure if season was in. That was one his favorite things last Saturday that and we watched an eagle eyeing up a small flock of geese.


----------



## Mattuk

400 between 12 guns. Getting kids involved in hunting is just fantastic. Lovely story OAC.


----------



## On a call

Thanks...I very much enjoy having him with me. His dream hunt right now is when he graduates from high school to go moose hunting in Alaska. I look forward to that day.

Have to think of somthing special for my daughter, she is the same age 10 months differance. Perhaps a trip to England for a pheasant hunt ?? hmm....that or fishing for marlin.

That is a boat load of pheasants !!! How many total guys did it take to shoot that many birds. Drivers, shooters, etc .


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> I was raised shooting pheasant the same as Oac, not surprising though as we were almost neighbors.
> 
> I couldn't imagine even seeing that many birds in a day. How big is the estate you are on Matt?


It was a 7,000 acre estate, that was 12 years ago now.


----------



## youngdon

How big is the place you are on now Matt? It sound fairly large also.


----------



## Mattuk

Its only around 2,000


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> Thanks...I very much enjoy having him with me. His dream hunt right now is when he graduates from high school to go moose hunting in Alaska. I look forward to that day.
> 
> Have to think of somthing special for my daughter, she is the same age 10 months differance. Perhaps a trip to England for a pheasant hunt ?? hmm....that or fishing for marlin.
> 
> That is a boat load of pheasants !!! How many total guys did it take to shoot that many birds. Drivers, shooters, etc .


I was wrong in what I said that 400+ day was a beater's day, which is where the beater's who have worked for the guns all season have the last days shooting and the guns beat for them!


----------



## On a call

Ahh sort of like chef being served by the customers, or a Dr. being worked on by his patients ha ha. That would however be fun for the beaters. Tell me, do beaters take a share of the game or are they paid ?


----------



## Mattuk

Beaters are paid anywhere from $20 to $80 a day and may well be given a brace of birds.


----------



## On a call

Sounds like fun to me exercise, paid, and pheasant to take home .....Pheasant cassoral, pie, white chilli mmmmm


----------



## Mattuk

They make a nice meal, wood pigeon is the best bird to eat IMO! Do you have them over there?


----------



## On a call

Wood pigeon ??? is that like a duck decoy ?

Never heard of them...we do have pigeon. I used to shoot them at my uncles farm as a boy. I had to fix them mom thought of them as flying rats. I found them very good.

Pheasants biggest problem is they are a bit dry.


----------



## Mattuk

I'll find a photo for you later. Yes pheasants can be dry best done in a sauce of some type.


----------



## On a call

I am guessing they are the one in the same or close.


----------



## Mattuk

Wood pigeon in a black bean sauce, Lovely!


----------



## On a call

Sounds most excellent...love black bean soup mmmm.


----------



## Mattuk

I don't shoot and eat enough of them, something I should do more of!


----------



## On a call

Wood Pigeon just looked it up. I would venture to say they are a close in appearance to our morning dove and in size to our pigeon. A game bird worth hunting. Again as a youth I would dress and pluck them. Now I just breast them either way a very delicate flavor. It has been some time. We also use them to train pointers.


----------



## Mattuk

Over here you wouldn't let a young dog retrieve pigeons as their feathers come out to easy and may put a young dog off picking game.


----------



## On a call

No not for retreiving but teaching to point. Well not teaching to point but training how to hold point. German shorthair pointer and the likes, as well as English setters and the likes.


----------



## youngdon

I always use quail wings. You can keep them frozen and use them over and over.


----------



## Mattuk

I've found rabbit to be the best. Skin it and rap the dummy in the skin. Would love to start training a new pup but I think my terrier Jade of 13 years old would think differently! She's a miserable little sod!


----------



## On a call

What YD ? You do not eat the wings ?

Yeah we did that also on a long pole getting the pups to stop before pouncing. It works ! Then we gratuate to either caged or sleeping birds. This how we did it. Not the same as most guys. It however worked for us.


----------



## youngdon

Chicken wings yes, Quail wings not so much.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Chicken wings yes, Quail wings not so much.


What about buffalo wings? They were so good when I was over in the US!


----------



## youngdon

They are easy to make Matt and there are several variations depending on how you can cook them and how hot...or not, you like them. I normally do mine on the grill or in the oven even, as the deep frier is not too healthy. Just cook them and put them in a bowl with some hot sauce(Wingers,Trappeys red devil, Red Hot) mixed 75%hot sauce 25% butter or margarine. You *MUST* have blu cheese dressing though the chunkier the better.

When were you here Matt? Coming back ?


----------



## On a call

Buffalo have wings ?


----------



## youngdon

Yes Jessica, however due to evolution they are pretty small.


----------



## On a call

Wow...what a waste to shoot such a big animal to harvest just those little wings


----------



## youngdon

They grow back !


----------



## On a call

Ah great....I would hate to think that 100's died on my account.

grilled are better .


----------



## youngdon

Yeah I like them that way and they are better for you.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> They are easy to make Matt and there are several variations depending on how you can cook them and how hot...or not, you like them. I normally do mine on the grill or in the oven even, as the deep frier is not too healthy. Just cook them and put them in a bowl with some hot sauce(Wingers,Trappeys red devil, Red Hot) mixed 75%hot sauce 25% butter or margarine. You *MUST* have blu cheese dressing though the chunkier the better.
> 
> When were you here Matt? Coming back ?


That sounds very good.

1992 I was over. Maybe.

No bloody mayo in that dressing I hope!?


----------



## youngdon

Yes there is. Sorry I forgot your aversion to it.


----------



## Mattuk

Why would anyone want to eat it, it even smells horrible!


----------



## On a call

Ohhhhh it is great ! of course aquired tastes are required.

Kinda like opposum and greens.


----------



## Mattuk

You enjoy it Brian, its not for me.


----------



## On a call

Enjoy Mayo on my burgers ! On my sausage sandwichs ! Also in a few dishes. In the right place it is the bomb !


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> Why would anyone want to eat it, it even smells horrible!


I'm disappointed Matt I expected a "bloody awful".


----------



## On a call

Maybe it is an American diet thingy ??


----------



## Mattuk

No there are people with no taste buds over here too! And it is bloody awful!!


----------



## On a call

Hmm..I think I actually have rather good taste buds...but then I love smoke salmon on crackers, I love oysters on the half shell, I love lobster in drawn butter, I love the taste of most things..extra spicy is too hot and liver has a flavor I rather do not care for. But love it all...hmm...perhaps that means I just cannot taste bloody thing hmm...Food for thought.


----------



## Mattuk

No it means everyone is different. Before Roberta I wouldn't eat things with garlic! Now I love garlic bread.


----------



## Dust

any way to download to listen later?


----------



## youngdon

I think is is always available on their site www.upnorthjournal.com podcast 197.


----------



## Mattuk

Yes Don is right you can find all their podcasts there as well as on itunes. I'm first talked about on episode 177 if anyone can't be arsed to listen!


----------



## On a call

There are past episode worth checking out...if you want I am sure you could copy and listen in your truck driving to your favorite honey hole.

Yep...garlic is great ! If you like steak try a pinch of garlic salt on your favorite cut grill as you like it...medium rare for me. Sit back and ENJOY ! Add a bottle of heavy body wine and you are in heaven here on earth.


----------



## Dust

For anyone interested, I found this link to the MP3

http://traffic.libsyn.com/upnorthjournal/Episode_197_final.mp3


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> Wood pigeon ??? is that like a duck decoy ?
> 
> Never heard of them...we do have pigeon. I used to shoot them at my uncles farm as a boy. I had to fix them mom thought of them as flying rats. I found them very good.
> 
> Pheasants biggest problem is they are a bit dry.


OAC these are our wood pigeon.


----------



## On a call

Those are rather large birds ! In comparison to your side by side, which by the way looks like a fine shooting piece. How tight of a choke do you shoot for your birds ? Do you like a more open choke ? or are you shots long and a tighter choke works better.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Brain. Its a 30 plus year old AYA yeoman 12g fixed choke 1/2 and 3/4 nothing fancy. My father bough it 20 plus years ago as a rough shooting gun. The only shotgun I have now is a Zabala 12g choked full and full which is more for fox and geese. I just fancied an evenings roost shooting one day so swung by my parents a grabbed it.


----------



## On a call

Ah yes...the ol roosting tree. Sure make it more easy than pass shooting ! I remember one day finding a morning dove roost...I loved it ! 20 gage and a box of shells.


----------



## youngdon

Nice gun Matt. We have several types of dove here Mourning, White wings, Inca's, and European. limits are different for each of them.


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> Ah yes...the ol roosting tree. Sure make it more easy than pass shooting ! I remember one day finding a morning dove roost...I loved it ! 20 gage and a box of shells.


Sorry to give the wrong impression Brain I don't shoot birds out of tree's always on the wing, roost shoot is as they come over the tree tops looking to roost, fantastic fun.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you don. No limit on wood pigeon or collard dove here. I don't know the true number because I don't really care but I think the most shot in one day was over 700 pigeons.


----------



## On a call

Mattuk said:


> Sorry to give the wrong impression Brain I don't shoot birds out of tree's always on the wing, roost shoot is as they come over the tree tops looking to roost, fantastic fun.


I knew what you were talking about. Birds looking for a roost or heading to their roost tree are not zipping by at a 150 mph. Rather they are just flying in.


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> Sorry to give the wrong impression Brain I don't shoot birds out of tree's always on the wing, roost shoot is as they come over the tree tops looking to roost, fantastic fun.


I'm glad to read this, Shooting them on roost seems rather unsportsman like.


----------



## Mattuk

If they have the wind behind them and are looking to land in the tree 30yds past you its a challenging shot.


----------

